
Why it's a good idea to sell to lots of little guys instead of one big guy  - peter123
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1893-why-its-a-good-idea-to-sell-to-lots-of-little-guys-instead-of-one-big-guy
======
donw
I can vouch for this from experience -- a company I worked for many moons ago
had Allstate (the insurance company) as a client, which accounted for about
90% of revenue. So every time Allstate wanted something, the company had to
bend over backwards to keep them happy.

This massively sandbagged product development, and the company never grew to
its full potential, in spite of having some genuinely solid talent working
there.

